# Men's bracelets



## joachim

What do you think of them?
Any people who wear them?

Examples here:
Men's braclets


----------



## OSUMBA2003

I'd never wear one, unless it was SS and attached to a watch case.


----------



## Kittysafe

I basically wear any bracelet I'm gifted, I don't buy them for myself.


----------



## segullq9

Even I don't have any bracelets till now, but if I ever plan then it would be following one...


----------



## AB94

there are some good bracialet so i like to wear them.
i wear this one at saturday night







then i use a gold bracialet during weack,
sometimes it happens i wear one like this







next i ll buy:


----------



## GatorMike

I wear a John Hardy, Sterling.


----------



## Kittysafe

next i ll buy:
View attachment 1065133

It is for sale at Gucci's website, 260£ + Shipping, also the sizing is very small, only 16-18cm


----------



## Skippy4000

I have four. One of them I don't wear at all though.

















And finally one in two-tone


----------



## GT40

Omega Aqua Sailing or a friendship bracelet, not really into metal or identity bracelets...


----------



## Walesy

Love this..what brand is it matey?


----------



## gerry67

Apologies if this is being asked twice. But I really like the first and second ones that you have here. Any idea on price and wher they can be purchased.

That is in regards to the ones posted by AB94

Thanks,

Gerry


----------



## joachim

gerry67 said:


> Apologies if this is being asked twice. But I really like the first and second ones that you have here. Any idea on price and wher they can be purchased.
> 
> That is in regards to the ones posted by AB94
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gerry


Breil Milano Dragon Eye Bracelet
Aagaard Brown Woven Leather Bracelet


----------



## Skippy4000

Walesy said:


> Love this..what brand is it matey?
> 
> View attachment 1074242


I honestly have no clue. I bought it here, except in-store. It looks a lot better in person.

It has a S in a four pointed star on the buckle if that tells you anything. I've considered buying another one just in case something happens to the one I have, as it is pretty inexpensive. The quality is a LOT better than the bracelets coming off eBay (as far as the ones I have encountered) actually.

Stainless Steel and Gun Metal Ion Plated Men's Link Bracelet - Sam's Club


----------



## gerry67

Thanks Joachim.

G


----------



## mchent

I sometimes where one by Miansai that I got from JCrew (Miansai Designer Accessories for Men - Men's Wrap Bracelets & Rope Bracelets - J.Crew).

Thanks,
-Troy


----------



## RGNY

my wrists are kinda spindly,  , so i wear a bracelet on my non-watch wrist.

custom Fred Perrin (French knifemaker / military instructor):


----------



## drickster

Glad this thread popped up! I've been looking for a simple leather bracelet to wear. For a while I was making paracord bracelets and this is as small as I got. I like it but need to fix the ends and I'd like something a little nicer.










I'm actually thinking of duplicating it in leather.

Thanks for the cool suggestions so far.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sigfortunata

Nice looking items, if I was younger I reckon I would probably wear one, however now the only thing I wear on my arm is a watch or my wife


----------



## Kittysafe

I have a high sensitivity to nickel, so i can't wear much in the way of jewelry, all I wear is my Omega SMP 300, my grandfather's Longines, graduation ring, no necklaces except on silk cord, and no bracelets since they all seem to have nickel in them.


----------



## Monocrom

Medical I.D. bracelet or paracord bracelet.

Both are functional. Especially the paracord one since you can unravel it to use as a survival item out in the woods. 

But as simply a decoration for my wrist? No thanks.


----------



## R.A.Fisher

I have two gun metal grey stainless steel bracelets, one narrow and one wide. They're on same wrist with the watch.


----------



## Kittysafe

R.A.Fisher said:


> I have two gun metal grey stainless steel bracelets, one narrow and one wide. They're on same wrist with the watch.


I would never do such a thing for fear of scratching the watch.


----------



## R.A.Fisher

Wearing watches cheap enough to bear with the scratches 

Now that I gave a thought on this, more often I keep the bracelets on right wrist and the watch on left.


----------



## samael_6978

This is the only bracelet I wear. I made it myself.
















Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe

A year ago a friend made me this labradorite wrist band, everyone thinks I'm wearing two watches when I wear it, I think Chany looked better in it than I do.


----------



## N1ck_

I have two bracelets from Oskar Gydell and I wear them every day.
I have the Picasso Jasper and Matte Onyx one.

Oskar Gydell or instagram.com/oskargydelldesign


----------



## Monocrom

Just remembered, a few years back I was given a "Live Strong" yellow plastic look-a-like bracelet from a co-worker who always had some sort of cool or interesting swag. Though never used it, it conceals a USB flash drive inside. (Right where the bracelet pulls apart and then can be snapped together.) She asked if I wanted it, and I said "Sure." Never used it though. Still, I can see a traveler or businessman who flies relying on something like that just in case they need a way to carry sensitive documents without letting that info. out of their sight.


----------



## JoshuaTeo

The hermes bracelet is pretty cool


----------



## PanzerOrange

men's bracelets are a big no-no, unless you are in your early 20s and don't know any better. 

the only type of jewelery any self-respecting gentlemen can wear is 

1) a wedding ring
2) a nice watch that hopefully matches the wedding ring (metal color-wise).


----------



## bjjkk

PanzerOrange said:


> men's bracelets are a big no-no, unless you are in your early 20s and don't know any better.
> 
> the only type of jewelery any self-respecting gentlemen can wear is
> 
> 1) a wedding ring
> 2) a nice watch that hopefully matches the wedding ring (metal color-wise).


Clearly just your opinion, I do not wear a bracelet, but know plenty of men that do. And on a side note what "self-respecting gentlemen" says "no-no", rofl


----------



## PanzerOrange

bjjkk said:


> Clearly just your opinion, I do not wear a bracelet, but know plenty of men that do.


but then, it is not an argument against my opinion, it is an argument against those men that you know .

but seriously -- no thumb rings, no pinky rings, no bracelets, no gold chains, etc. none of that junk really adds class.


----------



## N1ck_

PanzerOrange said:


> but then, it is not an argument against my opinion, it is an argument against those men that you know .
> 
> but seriously -- no thumb rings, no pinky rings, no bracelets, no gold chains, etc. none of that junk really adds class.


That just your point of view. There is no universal definition for 'class'.
If men bracelets were junk then why do all these big fashion magazines/designers/bloggers/writers/... talk about them?

Again, I might be in my mid 20's and not know any better in your opinion, I love to wear 2 or 3 bracelets combined with a watch just as many other men.
Don't start a hate campagne against something you don't personally like.

Diversity is key .


----------



## PanzerOrange

No worries, you will eventually grow out of the bracelets phase.


----------



## N1ck_

PanzerOrange said:


> No worries, you will eventually grow out of the bracelets phase.


So stubborn.

But please, tell me why the whole scene is so into bracelets right now if they can't be classy in anyway?


----------



## PanzerOrange

N1ck_ said:


> So stubborn.


one's values are meaningless if they can be changed after a quick discussion over the internet .



> But please, tell me why the whole scene is so into bracelets right now if they can't be classy in anyway?


the whole world also apparently loves Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus. the whole world also apparently loves hipsters, PBR and Ray Ban sunglasses.

but it doesn't mean that you should jump on the bandwagon .


----------



## N1ck_

PanzerOrange said:


> one's values are meaningless if they can be changed after a quick discussion over the internet .
> 
> the whole world also apparently loves Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus. the whole world also apparently loves hipsters, PBR and Ray Ban sunglasses.
> 
> but it doesn't mean that you should jump on the bandwagon .


So everything that is hyped (for a while) can never be classy?
Thus, a rolex submariner is never classy.

Anyhow, I'll keep on wearing mine, I have no idea for how long but as long as I personally like them I'll wear them. 
And perhaps they aren't classy in your eyes, things change. That's what fashion is about. 
Given that there is no strict/universal definition for 'class', that changes as well.

And don't start about the whole yolo 420 swag bling bling.

In the end it's personal on whether or not one likes mens bracelets. Either you like them or not, I don't think that you can call them not-classy-ever. You hate men bags as well then probably?


----------



## 2manywatches2fewwrists

Given the vituperativeness of this discussion, Im surprised that the opponents of bracelets did not claim that wearing them is unconstitutional as it violates the 2nd Amendment (the right to bare arms)


----------



## James Haury

A bracelet without a watch is like a day without sunshine. NO way do I wear a bracelet. Yeccchhh!


----------



## pcmxa

PanzerOrange said:


> men's bracelets are a big no-no, unless you are in your early 20s and don't know any better.
> 
> the only type of jewelery any self-respecting gentlemen can wear is
> 
> 1) a wedding ring
> 2) a nice watch that hopefully matches the wedding ring (metal color-wise).


Best day of my life was when I realized I neither wanted to be a gentleman nor classy.

The first is a benign mask hiding sadistic viciousness, the second is the immitation of the irrational and absurd style of WASPS

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Monocrom

N1ck_ said:


> There is no universal definition for 'class'.
> 
> If men bracelets were junk then why do all these big fashion magazines/designers/bloggers/writers/... talk about them?


Sorry, but you just pointed out why the average men's bracelet truly lacks class. Big fashion magazines produce nothing remotely of value. Their biggest "contribution" is giving little girls a horrible complex about their bodies and promoting anorexia as a sexy look. Causing more than a few young women to literally starve to death. Ironically, those fashion magazines tend to be owned by or run by fat ugly bald men who practice an alternative lifestyle. What the Hell do such individuals know about what the average guy finds sexy in a woman??

Pretentious designers trying to make a buck by promoting something as the latest fashion trend. Bloggers who can't get or hold a real job, and think others care about their opinions. Talentless hacks who label themselves "Writers."

If those are the ones promoting Men's bracelets in general as being classy, then clearly the opposite is true.


----------



## N1ck_

Monocrom said:


> Sorry, but you just pointed out why the average men's bracelet truly lacks class. Big fashion magazines produce nothing remotely of value. Their biggest "contribution" is giving little girls a horrible complex about their bodies and promoting anorexia as a sexy look. Causing more than a few young women to literally starve to death. Ironically, those fashion magazines tend to be owned by or run by fat ugly bald men who practice an alternative lifestyle. What the Hell do such individuals know about what the average guy finds sexy in a woman??
> 
> Pretentious designers trying to make a buck by promoting something as the latest fashion trend. Bloggers who can't get or hold a real job, and think others care about their opinions. Talentless hacks who label themselves "Writers."
> 
> If those are the ones promoting Men's bracelets in general as being classy, then clearly the opposite is true.


Wow, someone's mad.
If it wasn't for designers, you wouldn't be wearing a watch right now.
I wasn't only talking about clothing designers, hence the watch we are all wearing adds 0 class, is what you are saying?


----------



## Monocrom

N1ck_ said:


> Wow, someone's mad.
> If it wasn't for designers, you wouldn't be wearing a watch right now.
> I wasn't only talking about clothing designers, hence the watch we are all wearing adds 0 class, is what you are saying?


Not mad. Just some blatant honesty. Though must admit, I hope my 3 year-old niece grows up to be intelligent enough not to listen to those ridiculous rags that claim to promote fashion.

Here's something that quite a few of the younger members just don't get. The fact that a significant number of their fellow members still wear a watch out of pragmatism, and not as a piece of Man-jewelry. And I happen to be one of those members. I've worn a watch since I was in the 1st Grade. It was a cheap Casio that was analog, with a digital display across the bottom of the dial. I wore it as my only watch for 20 years until it finally began malfunctioning to an unacceptable degree. All I did was change the battery once every 5 years or so. I think my parents paid $5 for it brand new. And, it was an ugly thing to behold. A large, black plastic, G-Shock would look like a work of art in comparison to my old daily-wearer. It was pragmatic and functional. I doubt any designer who considers themselves a true artist would even remotely consider taking credit for its design.

What I'm saying is that Class is not the same thing as Fashion or Trendiness. One can be fashionable, trendy, even chic. Without exhibiting Class. And by "One," I mean in general. Not directed at any individual persons in particular. Unlike fashions or trends, Class is not something that has a shelf life that can be measured in seasons, years, or even generations. It's timeless.


----------



## Skippy4000

In regards to everybody, if you claim that wearing or not wearing certain jewelry is a representation of class, then you don't have it. You are just as low class for trying to give a life lesson to someone about wearing jewelry and designer garments as the person saying you have to wear a Cartier love bracelet, a Patek, or even a Seiko to achieve class. Class is a status achieved by the actions you make everyday reflecting high standards of personal behavior. This can range from supporting your family, to personal moral decisions. Me wearing a bracelet does not make me any more or less or a man or "classy". Elegance is a matter of opinion, and I'm sure we all have asses. What makes me classy is taking care of my business and respecting those around me in a non-ignorant manner.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> Elegance is a matter of opinion . . .


No it's not. One either recognizes it, or thinks it's something that varies from one individual to another.


----------



## Tony A.H

personally. I don't like Blingy Gold Bracelets.
I like Silver in General. but More so The Beads Bracelets. 
got this One from my Girlfriend. and the Beads I Bought from an Art Supply Store and put them together.

Nothing Fancy


----------



## Tony A.H

PanzerOrange said:


> men's bracelets are a big no-no, unless you are in your early 20s and don't know any better.
> 
> the only type of jewelery any self-respecting gentlemen can wear is
> 
> 1) a wedding ring
> 2) a nice watch that hopefully matches the wedding ring (metal color-wise).


as they say: To Each His Own.;-)

if You Don't like something, it doesn't mean it's ungentlemanly. Maybe in your World Not Mine.
I don't think it's Right to Judge People by Their Taste.
so Bottom Line is: You Wear What You Like.

Cheers


----------



## drickster

Wow! I'm just looking for a cool casual bracelet.....am I supposed to storm something now???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pcmxa

drickster said:


> Wow! I'm just looking for a cool casual bracelet.....am I supposed to storm something now???
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You won't be able to storm clsssily.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

Is there a way to storm in a classy manner?


----------



## drickster

Monocrom said:


> Is there a way to storm in a classy manner?


Not wearing a bracelet apparently!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lodi

i wear bracelet only during weekend, and they are very simple like this of H&M


----------



## Chronopolis

Some very draconian views here.

I think: There is a time and a place for everything. Everything.

I got a few, custom made by a fantastic Armenian silversmith in LA. I love them, and I am not in my 20's. 
"Classless"? If you say so.


----------



## drickster

Blah blah blah.

Lets see 'em

And your PPS

I'm an average guy in his forties who like his watches and would like a nice casual bracelet to wear. I've worn one on and off for years. And while I try to make everything work together it's only going to get my bald, paunchy self so sophisticated. . And I'm ok with that.



Chronopolis said:


> PS: I got a few, custom made by a fantastic Armenian silversmith in LA. I love them, and I am not in my 20's.
> 
> PPS: People I have met who speaks of "classy this" "classy that" - I never found them to be just 'naturally' classy, e.g., elegant, easy, free, tolerant, and just stylish no matter what.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis

drickster said:


> Lets see 'em


I got em from Samvel.
He's the best in that group.

SilverAnarchy.com


----------



## drickster

Chronopolis said:


> I got em from Samvel.
> He's the best in that group.
> 
> SilverAnarchy.com


Very cool!! Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monocrom

Chronopolis said:


> Some very draconian views here.
> 
> I think:
> 
> 1. There is a time and a place for everything. Everything ...


I once saw a shirtless dude with a platinum wig getting spanked with a large fish by a young woman wearing a chrome bust of a pair of breasts on the outside of her costume, while wearing a full latex mask / hood of a rooster head. I think it was done in a private room of an S&M club. Or, perhaps a private office room. They posted it on youtube. So . . . you might be right about that part.

As far as ornamental Men's bracelets go, here's a collection from one of our forum sponsors. If you're going to wear one, why not from a forum sponsor?

Mens Silver Bracelets | Mens Diamond and Silver Bracelets from Proclamation Jewelry


----------



## Chronopolis

Monocrom said:


> I once saw a shirtless dude with a platinum wig getting spanked with a large fish by a young woman wearing a chrome bust of a pair of breasts on the outside of her costume, while wearing a full latex mask / hood of a rooster head. I think it was done in a private room of an S&M club. Or, perhaps a private office room. They posted it on youtube. So . . . you might be right about that part.


"My duty as a gentleman has never interfered with my pleasures in the smallest degree." _ Oscar Wilde

I am with Oscar. 




Monocrom said:


> far as ornamental Men's bracelets go, here's a collection from one of our forum sponsors. If you're going to wear one, why not from a forum sponsor?


That's another thing that nay sayers failed to take into account: ornamental ANYTHING - bracelets, cuff links, watches - vary so much in quality of expressiveness (its "message") that it's really neither fair nor accurate to disparage them all in one fell swoop.

I agree, most mens bracelets ARE tacky/junky, but I am talking about their design and execution, NOT about some guy over 29 wearing one.

Even something as "functional" as a watch - if a poorly designed/made one - will bring a man's image down, unless he has something else to make his crappy watch irrelevant to his character.

In short, I will appreciate anything well done/made - no matter the medium, or utility value.

PS: BTW, Where is that S&M club? PM me.


----------



## Monocrom

Chronopolis said:


> PS: BTW, Where is that S&M club? PM me.


It kinda looked like the basement of my favorite Mediterranean BBQ restaurant in Manhattan. Near the unofficial border separating Soho and The Village. Fantastic BBQ . . . Just have to be real careful when heading downstairs if all you want to do is use the bathroom. Been years since I've been there. Sorry, don't remember the address.


----------



## GatorMike

You guys are all funny. I wear a bracelet, or a chain if you wish. It's not a bangle, so it must be a chain. I wear it because it reminds me of things. It was a gift. Much like a Livestrong bracelet is meant to be a reminder, mine are to me, of good times, and good friends and family. My daughters often give me bracelets to commemorate a great family vacation, and I wear it proudly, when back at the office. If someone asks, I tell them what it means and stands for to me, and that it reminds me of what is truly important.

Thinking back, I remember in high school when we would wear a silver bracelet, that had the name of a soldier, missing in action, engraved on it. Maybe that was where it started for me. Maybe that was classless, but if so, I don't care. It reminds me of things that are important and this argument really isn't. 

Someone was asking for some advice on what bracelets to look at. If that isn't your style, don't thread crap.


----------



## Kittysafe

So this just arrived from a friend in Oaxaca! She made it for me because I donated her family a bunch of stuff... how cool is this? I've always loved these native american woven beadwork bracelets, I didn't even know you could get these anymore. I loved the tacticle feel of them when I was a little kid.


----------



## Kittysafe

Monocrom said:


> I once saw a shirtless dude with a platinum wig getting spanked with a large fish by a young woman wearing a chrome bust of a pair of breasts on the outside of her costume, while wearing a full latex mask / hood of a rooster head. I think it was done in a private room of an S&M club. Or, perhaps a private office room. They posted it on youtube. So . . . you might be right about that part.
> 
> As far as ornamental Men's bracelets go, here's a collection from one of our forum sponsors. If you're going to wear one, why not from a forum sponsor?
> 
> Mens Silver Bracelets | Mens Diamond and Silver Bracelets from Proclamation Jewelry


Those skull bracelets are sweet but I'm saving for my first house, so $3500 on a bracelet is a no no


----------



## Skippy4000

I'm curious to see if any of the guys on the forum are wearing shamballa bracelets. They seem to be the rage right now.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I'm curious to see if any of the guys on the forum are wearing shamballa bracelets. They seem to be the rage right now.


The idea of wearing anything because its popular is anathema to me... Bracelets I usually wear only gifts, Native American woven bead, stone bracelet from my brother in Hong Kong, friendship from a friend, etc...

i never understand why someone would wear an expensive meaningless bracelet


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> The idea of wearing anything because its popular is anathema to me... Bracelets I usually wear only gifts, Native American woven bead, stone bracelet from my brother in Hong Kong, friendship from a friend, etc...
> 
> i never understand why someone would wear an expensive meaningless bracelet


My most expensive bracelet I own was from my mother. That being said, every bracelet I own is under $40. About the shamballa bracelets, I was looking at the $3 ones on eBay and curious if people actually wore those lol. But, I am looking at some hematite only beaded bracelets too, but those are like $15. I'll try not to let my wallet run dry Kittysafe  That being said, if someone REALLY wanted an expensive bracelet, well, if that's what they REALLY want, I'll let them do their own thing.


----------



## Kittysafe

I won't let them


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I won't let them


Kittysafe be like


----------



## bacari

John Hardy that the wife bought me for my 40th. Of course, I never take it off. When I found out how much it cost, I remember thinking "She could have bought me a watch!"


----------



## Kittysafe

John Hardy makes some great bracelets, and yes, very expensive. Decent rings and cuffs too.


----------



## Y4BBZY

I wear them personally and I like how they add a personal touch to my style. I do understand how it might not be others personal preference but then again I'm not in WUS to seek fashion advice. If I wanted to do that I would go on SF, various fashion blogs, and maybe the GQ website. People just need to relax on this forum and not take everything so seriously. There are only watches and accessories, most people outside this forum could care less whats on your wrist. There are more important issues out there we all should focus on. 

-end of rant-


----------



## Kittysafe

Y4BBZY said:


> I wear them personally and I like how they add a personal touch to my style. I do understand how it might not be others personal preference but then again I'm not in WUS to seek fashion advice. If I wanted to do that I would go on SF, various fashion blogs, and maybe the GQ website. People just need to relax on this forum and not take everything so seriously. There are only watches and accessories, most people outside this forum could care less whats on your wrist. There are more important issues out there we all should focus on.
> 
> -end of rant-


You got your chocolate in my peanut butter!

What I'm wearing today: *Huichol Native American Rainbow Beaded Bracelet

*


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> You got your chocolate in my peanut butter!
> 
> What I'm wearing today: *Huichol Native American Rainbow Beaded Bracelet
> 
> *
> View attachment 1143872


You have a very colorful wardrobe sir. No harm meant by that, just an observation. You seem to be a big fan of multi-colored outfits.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> You have a very colorful wardrobe sir. No harm meant by that, just an observation. You seem to be a big fan of multi-colored outfits.


How do you figure, the picture only shows my wrist lol


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> How do you figure, the picture only shows my wrist lol


I've also seen a picture of that shirt you bought and that hanky you wanted. haha.


----------



## Kittysafe

Ahhhh, well, I tend to wear very simple clothing, and just add ONE expressive item motif, I'm not Jimi Hendrix circa 1967... where every piece is vying for attention.

I guess if I wore that shirt, with that pocket square, with that bracelet, ya that could get a bit crazy lol..

I'm actually a lot more understated, see profile pic:


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Ahhhh, well, I tend to wear very simple clothing, and just add ONE expressive item motif, I'm not Jimi Hendrix circa 1967... where every piece is vying for attention.
> 
> I guess if I wore that shirt, with that pocket square, with that bracelet, ya that could get a bit crazy lol..
> 
> I'm actually a lot more understated, see profile pic:
> 
> View attachment 1147232


I could see you in a full tie-dye outfit.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I could see you in a full tie-dye outfit.


I could see you in a shallow grave covered in rabid and hungry feral cats.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I could see you in a shallow grave covered in rabid and hungry feral cats.


Well that's rather morbid.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Well that's rather morbid.


Haha, that is why they call me Mr. Silly


----------



## N1ck_

Oskar Gydell


----------



## poloman

That has to be one of the funniest conversations I have ever read!!!!! LMAO!!! feral cats, Mr. Silly, tie dye. HAHAHA!!!!!



Kittysafe said:


> Haha, that is why they call me Mr. Silly


----------



## poloman

Oscar Gydell Nice!!!


----------



## Kittysafe

Ya that is really nice, and yes, this thread has had me busted up laughing more than once! Thanks Shep!


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Ya that is really nice, and yes, this thread has had me busted up laughing more than once! Thanks Shep!


Haha, no problem!!! Oh, I've been wearing this combo lately to work! I really like the tigers eye!


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Haha, no problem!!! Oh, I've been wearing this combo lately to work! I really like the tigers eye!


Those go nicely together.


----------



## Kittysafe

I talked to Oskar Gydell this morning via email, really nice guy and I placed an order. 
Fantastic pricing.


----------



## N1ck_

Kittysafe said:


> I talked to Oskar Gydell this morning via email, really nice guy and I placed an order.
> Fantastic pricing.


Fantastic guy indeed, his bracelets are a great bargain for the quality you get.


----------



## Skippy4000

What do you guys think? Nice or too much?


----------



## Kittysafe

I think it's a bit much personally having the two silver next to each other, althoiugh if you had 2 of the rectangular ones next to each other you could say it's an I-CHING bracelet of 2 hexagrams.


----------



## Monocrom

I have to agree. That is just a bit much.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I think it's a bit much personally having the two silver next to each other, althoiugh if you had 2 of the rectangular ones next to each other you could say it's an I-CHING bracelet of 2 hexagrams.





Monocrom said:


> I have to agree. That is just a bit much.


Noted. Thanks.


----------



## N1ck_

Yesterday's wristgame, a mixture of Oskar Gydell ( Instagram ) and Red Strings Inc ( Instagram )


----------



## Kittysafe

I'll post my Oskar bands when they arrive.


----------



## 104RS




----------



## Blubaru703

Bought it when I was a kid growning up in OZ.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Here's mine.


----------



## Kittysafe

paulopiper said:


> Here's mine.


What is that?


----------



## Paulo 8135

It's a 'Makuti' in stainless steel and gold plate with 3 diamonds. I got mine off an ebay Italian seller.

Or did you mean _what_ is that?


----------



## Kittysafe

paulopiper said:


> It's a 'Makuti' in stainless steel and gold plate with 3 diamonds. I got mine off an ebay Italian seller.
> 
> Or did you mean _what_ is that?


Makuti, thanks. I noticed they're all sold out, not sure I'd buy one anyway, but if you like it that's what matters.


----------



## Paulo 8135

They're not _quite _all sold out...

BRACCIALE UOMO IN ACCIAIO CON DIAMANTI MAKUTI ST L6118 | eBay

BRACCIALE UOMO IN ACCIAIO CON DIAMANTI MAKUTI ST L6117 | eBay

BRACCIALE UOMO IN ACCIAIO CON DIAMANTI MAKUTI ST L6119 | eBay

(just linking you because if you're not sure you'd buy one maybe you're not sure you wouldn't buy one  )


----------



## N1ck_

Wish I had a Cartier love bracelet, but the pricing on those, damn


----------



## joins

Thin blue line paracord.


----------



## Blubaru703

What is that?

L


segullq9 said:


> Even I don't have any bracelets till now, but if I ever plan then it would be following one...
> 
> View attachment 1058301


----------



## Kittysafe

Blubaru703 said:


> What is that?
> 
> L


That's a John Hardy bracelet. $1395 for .925 sterling silver seems a bit on the ridiculous side though.


----------



## Lodi

These are my bracelets, they are all presents or souvenir.


----------



## Tony A.H

Kittysafe said:


> That's a John Hardy bracelet. $1395 for .925 sterling silver seems a bit on the ridiculous side though.


unbelievable.!!!

many Designers have their Jewelry Made in Mexico or Bali that Cost a few Bucks, and sell'em in the U.S for 1000% mark up !.

I've been to both Countries Bali & Mexico . they Make some Gorgeous Silver Work. very Talented individuals , unfortunately under paid. IMO.


----------



## Hatman14

I wear 2 and a ring, all silver, all presents from the mother at various times, birthdays normally, one. Is from the tiffany store in Vegas (Caesars palace) a links of London bracelet, it doesn't make you any less of a man or less "classy" as some have said, it's personal style and things you like, it doesn't change anything about you


----------



## N1ck_

3x Oskar Gydell


----------



## Kittysafe

N1ck_ said:


> 3x Oskar Gydell


Those look like the exact same 3 I bought...

Black Onyx for a base, foundation chakra, Jasper for mid level earthy energy, and the moonstone for a higher energy vibration... Stone <> Earth <> Sky


----------



## N1ck_

Kittysafe said:


> Those look like the exact same 3 I bought...
> 
> Black Onyx for a base, foundation chakra, Jasper for mid level earthy energy, and the moonstone for a higher energy vibration... Stone <> Earth <> Sky


Seems like you have a great taste


----------



## Tony A.H

Nice Beads Gentlemen .! :-!

just went from this:









to this: 
Beads & Silver are best Match made in Heaven


----------



## supineny

on the subway the other day, i saw an otherwise quite heathy/sporty looking sixty-something gentleman wearing a bunch of beaded and braided bracelets...it seemed to scream "i'm pretending to be 20." which is not what you want.

I do think the surfer-esque bundle of bracelets *tends* to look like an affectation if you're beyond a certain age. for men, i mean. 

so i think about what bracelets i might wear and think... well it just has to communicate something more classic, it can't be seeming like you're chasing a fad from your grandchildren's generation. unless you can really pull off some kind of alt-lifestyle tribal look or something.


----------



## Kittysafe

First of all, Supineny, I love your profile picture, is that possibly a bunny rabbit playing a banjo? 

Secondly, I find no bracelets look good on me, a watch seems okay, but any time I've put on a bracelet they just seem to conflict with my own energy, perhaps because I'm so outspoken and original, nothing can compete.


----------



## Skippy4000

Can someone sell me on Oskar Gydell? On what makes it worth the price. Thanks.


----------



## Skippy4000

supineny said:


> on the subway the other day, i saw an otherwise quite heathy/sporty looking sixty-something gentleman wearing a bunch of beaded and braided bracelets...it seemed to scream "i'm pretending to be 20." which is not what you want.
> 
> I do think the surfer-esque bundle of bracelets *tends* to look like an affectation if you're beyond a certain age. for men, i mean.
> 
> so i think about what bracelets i might wear and think... well it just has to communicate something more classic, it can't be seeming like you're chasing a fad from your grandchildren's generation. unless you can really pull off some kind of alt-lifestyle tribal look or something.


I'm fortunate to be 21!!! WOO!!!!


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Can someone sell me on Oskar Gydell? On what makes it worth the price. Thanks.


You should email Oskar directly, he's the nicest guy, totally accessible to answering all questions, that's one great reason right there.

oskargydell at hotmail


----------



## supineny

Shepperdw said:


> I'm fortunate to be 21!!! WOO!!!!


i salute your good fortune!

and i just went to a family gathering with a 80 year old who was wearing a colorful plastic braided bracelet and i must say he pulled it off.

so what so i know!?

k


----------



## N1ck_

Shepperdw said:


> Can someone sell me on Oskar Gydell? On what makes it worth the price. Thanks.


He's an awesome guy to talk to and to do business with. Everything can be done if you want to, like minor customizations etc!
The bracelets are made of quality beads and the lock and logo ball are .925 silver, it does not stretch and is waterproof.

They are fairly pricey, but considering the quality and long-lasting lifespan of these bracelets they are a great bargain!

Just as you, I myself am 21 as well and got a fair amount of compliments on my Oskar Gydell bracelets .


----------



## pcmxa

supineny said:


> on the subway the other day, i saw an otherwise quite heathy/sporty looking sixty-something gentleman wearing a bunch of beaded and braided bracelets...it seemed to scream "i'm pretending to be 20." which is not what you want.
> 
> I do think the surfer-esque bundle of bracelets *tends* to look like an affectation if you're beyond a certain age. for men, i mean.
> 
> so i think about what bracelets i might wear and think... well it just has to communicate something more classic, it can't be seeming like you're chasing a fad from your grandchildren's generation. unless you can really pull off some kind of alt-lifestyle tribal look or something.


What if they have been wearing bracelets their whole life? Many styles pass back around and some stuck with the style of their youth the whole time so the next time it comes around they aren't chasing it, the trends are just syncing.

I also don't think one should ever not do something because of how other people might perceive your motives. I'm a forty year old guy and I just bought a "hipster" bike. It made the most sense for my needs. Should I not get it because people might think I am chasing the style of 20 somethings (who are imitating trends from the 80s which were borrowing from the 50s).

That 60 year old guy most likely owns his style far more than the youth of today who are usually blindly parroting with no knowledge of the source of their styles. We often give youth a pass in our agist societies.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## supineny

pcmxa said:


> What if they have been wearing bracelets their whole life? . .
> 
> That 60 year old guy most likely owns his style far more than the youth of today
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 4


sure, there are no fashion absolutes. but i think there's a risk involved if you attempt a fashion move that clearly comes from a social milieu that you're not a part of. you better pull off the look carefully and well for who are. in his case i think he just should have done it simpler. have just one bracelet, it would have looked sporty but classy.

kurt


----------



## wizurd

I find these to be quite nice on a man or woman. The price tag would make you cringe....but I'm sure if you really wanted one you could find something similar made in silver.


----------



## Grahamsjz

wizurd said:


> I find these to be quite nice on a man or woman. The price tag would make you cringe....but I'm sure if you really wanted one you could find something similar made in silver.


Looks great on a women, not seen it on a man.


----------



## Monocrom

wizurd said:


> I find these to be quite nice on a man or woman. The price tag would make you cringe....but I'm sure if you really wanted one you could find something similar made in silver.


Just curious, is that stainless steel or platinum?


----------



## N1ck_

wizurd said:


> I find these to be quite nice on a man or woman. The price tag would make you cringe....but I'm sure if you really wanted one you could find something similar made in silver.


I really want that one!


----------



## Kittysafe

Monocrom said:


> Just curious, is that stainless steel or platinum?


Cartier Love Bracelet, white gold, $4,850
Love - Fine Bracelets - Luxury Bracelets - Cartier


----------



## Monocrom

Kittysafe said:


> Cartier Love Bracelet, white gold, $4,850
> Love - Fine Bracelets - Luxury Bracelets - Cartier


Thanks for the assist. Glad to see it's not nearly $5K for S.S. and the Cartier name on it.


----------



## Kittysafe

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for the assist. Glad to see it's not nearly $5K for S.S. and the Cartier name on it.


You're very welcome, usually I like simplicity, but I find this piece ultimately boring and uninspired.


----------



## Sylwia.kl

although the price is deterrent but the bracelet looks very, very interesting... : )


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> You're very welcome, usually I like simplicity, but I find this piece ultimately boring and uninspired.


Uninspired?!?! You can't take it off!!! That's love.


----------



## Kittysafe

It's ugly


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> It's ugly


Just not your style . I like how you went from boring and uninspired to ugly!!! It's hard to be BORING and UGLY.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Just not your style . I like how you went from boring and uninspired to ugly!!! It's hard to be BORING and UGLY.


Look, it's a piece of ...., seriously, white gold and all they offer are some stupid Phillips head screw design? Why would anyone want to wear that? 
WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Grahamsjz

Kittysafe said:


> Look, it's a piece of ...., seriously, white gold and all they offer are some stupid Phillips head screw design? Why would anyone want to wear that?
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


The story is, the one who loves you fastens it to your wrist using the screwdriver which comes in the same box. (One of the screwheads is real) It should not be removed other than by the person who secured it, of course using the same screwdriver.

The photos don't do it justice, it is solid and heavy, feels fantastic, however I suspect it looks better on females. Never seen it on a male.


----------



## Kittysafe

Grahamsjz said:


> The story is, the one who loves you fastens it to your wrist using the screwdriver which comes in the same box. (One of the screwheads is real) It should not be removed other than by the person who secured it, of course using the same screwdriver.
> 
> The photos don't do it justice, it is solid and heavy, feels fantastic, however I suspect it looks better on females. Never seen it on a male.


Sounds like a pretty cheesy selling tactic.


----------



## Grahamsjz

Kittysafe said:


> Sounds like a pretty cheesy selling tactic.


Sort if agree and yet sort of like it. It differentiates it from other bangles and there is the nice touch of the woman with the bangle and the man with the screwdriver. In writing does sound cheesy but in reality I think at a certain level it shares the bracelet over both people.


----------



## Kittysafe

It's like a rich man's Sid & Nancy... right, they had the chain lock necklace and she had the key... but that cost five bucks and was face it, way cooler.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Sounds like a pretty cheesy selling tactic.


Sounds cute to me.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Sounds cute to me.


Cute is not a commodity. Cute is a sentimental craft, some tiny flowers you tickle with your friend but don't pick, cute is not about money spent, cute is a drawing, a song you write, a little craft project out of things most people would throw away. Cute is a perception and a gift from the earth, it makes the intangible tangible, and it's a medicine for the soul...


----------



## Monocrom

Kittysafe said:


> Sounds like a pretty cheesy selling tactic.


It's kinda like saying, _"You belong to me. I own you. So I'm putting this single shackle on your wrist. But since I love you, it's going to be a good-looking and expensive shackle made out of a precious metal. So you'll WANT to wear it and never take it off."_

That selling tactic won't work on a dude. It's definitely made to be worn by a woman.


----------



## mdjice

Back on original topic, I do like stacking bracelets ! (Hermes, David Yurman, Louis Vuitton etc...) I do keep the watch hand without bracelets I think the Diamond bezel, Blue MOP and Diamond Custom Ring is plenty enough


----------



## Kittysafe

Overkill imho.


----------



## mdjice

Kittysafe said:


> Overkill imho.


Well I'm a musician/ singer so I can get away with it more easily than if I was a banker wearing a suit


----------



## Kittysafe

That's funny, because I'm a musician, but I play guitar and vocals, just released my debut album actually this week, but ya, can't wear a lot of bracelets playing a Larrivee acoustic, that'd be tragic


----------



## mdjice

Kittysafe said:


> That's funny, because I'm a musician, but I play guitar and vocals, just released my debut album actually this week, but ya, can't wear a lot of bracelets playing a Larrivee acoustic, that'd be tragic


Very true but for the kind of music I do my bling is almost mandatory haha 
here is my studio
Studio B Cold Chamber Studio | Digital Services


----------



## Kittysafe

Absolutely stunning, I would love to record there. I built my own home studio, but it's not a tenth of what that is   But, it works for now.


----------



## mdjice

Kittysafe said:


> Absolutely stunning, I would love to record there. I built my own home studio, but it's not a tenth of what that is  But, it works for now.


thanks and good luck with your album !


----------



## Kittysafe

Thanks man, I really appreciate that.


----------



## Skippy4000

No such thing as overkill Kitty.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> It's kinda like saying, _"You belong to me. I own you. So I'm putting this single shackle on your wrist. But since I love you, it's going to be a good-looking and expensive shackle made out of a precious metal. So you'll WANT to wear it and never take it off."_
> 
> That selling tactic won't work on a dude. It's definitely made to be worn by a woman.


I dunno man. Some dudes are into that kinky stuff.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> I dunno man. Some dudes are into that kinky stuff.


You've been to Soho, haven't you. ;-)


----------



## Blubaru703

Kittysafe said:


> That's a John Hardy bracelet. $1395 for .925 sterling silver seems a bit on the ridiculous side though.


I like it. It looks Pacific Islander in style, or maybe even Maori.

Are there similar bands out there that aren't made of precious metals?


----------



## Haddock

Never ever in a million years would I wear a bracelet. 

Unless there's a beautiful mechanical watch attached to it.

That's the only piece of 'jewelry' I'm willing to wear.


----------



## Kittysafe

Haddock said:


> Never ever in a million years would I wear a bracelet.
> 
> Unless there's a beautiful mechanical watch attached to it.
> 
> That's the only piece of 'jewelry' I'm willing to wear.


Lets say a million years goes by and your daughter makes you a cute bracelet she asks you to wear... what then? You waited the million years.


----------



## Haddock

I do have a daughter... How you know this is beyond me hahaha. But perhaps true. If she were to make me a cute bracelet, truth to be told: I would have a dilemma right there.

Luckily she's only about 6 months old. Or young if you like. So I got at least a couple of years ahead of me not worrying about this potential hazardous situation. :-d



Kittysafe said:


> Lets say a million years goes by and your daughter makes you a cute bracelet she asks you to wear... what then? You waited the million years.


----------



## Kittysafe

Says so in your profile  Better to save your money for her college fund than a worthless bracelet anyway.


----------



## Haddock

Darn forgot about that 

Her grandpa already provided her with the full college fund within the week she was born.

Now daddy can buy as much timepieces he's lusting for as he wants. b-)



Kittysafe said:


> Says so in your profile  Better to save your money for her college fund than a worthless bracelet anyway.


----------



## Monocrom

Richard Hammond's daughter made him a bracelet. He wears it in the current episodes of Top Gear.


----------



## Gozer

I wear a wood bead bracelet I got in Chiang-Mai, Thailand on my left hand along with my watch. A rope bracelet given to me while sailing with my uncle and a silver disk/black bead bracelet given to me by my wife's great-grandmother before we were married (she's Cherokee and Apache).

EDIT: The only bracelets I'll wear in a suit are the Thai and silver ones. They both have personal/religious meaning to me and I only take 'em off when bathing. |>


----------



## Ruzhyo

For me it's a Ironman approved Colantotte Magtitan Neo Legend hahaha!

Almost forgot my Raja wood beads to keep the evil sprits away. If that fails I Gotta get another Magtitan Neo Legend. At present only one and the Ironman suit does not work...


----------



## Kittysafe

My Oskar Gydells should arrive soon, they were a gift from a friend, who basically let me pick out what I wanted


----------



## N1ck_

Kittysafe said:


> My Oskar Gydells should arrive soon, they were a gift from a friend, who basically let me pick out what I wanted


Perfect gift!

My parents got me another Oskar Gydell bracelet as a graduation gift (university). 
They got me a custom made "Oskar Gydell Exclusive" and should arrive next week or the week after!


----------



## Monocrom

N1ck_ said:


> Perfect gift!
> 
> My parents got me another Oskar Gydell bracelet as a graduation gift (university).
> They got me a custom made "Oskar Gydell Exclusive" and should arrive next week or the week after!


Feel free to post pics. if you'd like.


----------



## Kittysafe

If he just ordered them they take a few weeks.


----------



## Monocrom

That's alright ... I can wait.


----------



## N1ck_

Kittysafe said:


> If he just ordered them they take a few weeks.


It was shipped yesterday http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/enthusiasm.gif

It all depends on the availability of the beads, time to make it, how many you order, returning customer or not, ...
Will post a pic when I have it!


----------



## Kittysafe

Here's what mine says: I'm hoping it arrives Monday.


*RR214250967SE*
Processed Through Sort Facility
September 12, 2013, 12:02 pm
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
Registered Mail™

 Processed Through Sort Facility
September 11, 2013, 7:05 am
STOCKHOLM UTRIKES, SWEDEN
Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
Processed Through Sort Facility
September 11, 2013, 3:44 am
STOCKHOLM UTRIKES, SWEDEN
Acceptance
September 9, 2013, 6:45 pm
SWEDEN
 


----------



## N1ck_

Kittysafe said:


> Here's what mine says: I'm hoping it arrives Monday.
> 
> 
> *RR214250967SE*
> Processed Through Sort FacilitySeptember 12, 2013, 12:02 pmISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) Registered Mail™
> 
>  Processed Through Sort FacilitySeptember 11, 2013, 7:05 amSTOCKHOLM UTRIKES, SWEDENOrigin Post is Preparing ShipmentProcessed Through Sort FacilitySeptember 11, 2013, 3:44 amSTOCKHOLM UTRIKES, SWEDENAcceptanceSeptember 9, 2013, 6:45 pmSWEDEN 


Mine are shipped by Regular Mail so I don't get any tracking number.
Sweden -> Belgium only takes 3 days ^^.


----------



## Kittysafe

*Oskar Gydell

*36. (Right) Picasso Jasper Bracelet with Logo Ball in Silver

60. (Right) Faceted Amazonite Stone Bracelet with Logo Ball in Silver

66. (Left) Leather Bracelet with a mix of Onyx and Hematite


----------



## Kittysafe

I really like the Oskar Gydell's... haven't taken them off since thy arrive, and I normally don't really connect with bracelets.


----------



## N1ck_

Kittysafe said:


> I really like the Oskar Gydell's... haven't taken them off since thy arrive, and I normally don't really connect with bracelets.


Exactly the same for me .

My new one should have arrived this week but apparently it got stuck/delayed for whatever reason at the post office (an other belgian guy has the same issue) -.-


----------



## Kittysafe

I wouldn't worry, mine was stuck in New York for a week at least, but then moved on to me, probably just a customs thing.


----------



## N1ck_

Oskar Gydell Exclusive

It is a one-off (1/1) design and not listed on the website. Mixture of onyx, lava stone and faceted onyx.


----------



## Kittysafe

Very nice.


----------



## Uncaged

I always wear a Livestrong band. 

I also wear an "Oxford Ivy Braided Black Leather Mens Bracelet" from time to time when go I go out.


----------



## tony20009

I wear one of two. Most common is John Hardy chain style. The other is Cartier Love Bracelet.


----------



## N1ck_

Todays wristgame


----------



## KillaSkill

No, please.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

I'm currently sporting a black and white mini rubber band bracelet my daughter made for me, they're all the rage here in the states with kids.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

pcmxa said:


> Best day of my life was when I realized I neither wanted to be a gentleman nor classy.
> 
> The first is a benign mask hiding sadistic viciousness, the second is the immitation of the irrational and absurd style of WASPS
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I agree with this sentiment whole heartedly. I think if you're talking about being a gentleman and classy odds are you a decade from the retirement home. The world has changed, you're a dinosaur...


----------



## Kittysafe

I went to a Jewish Film Festival film called "Life in Stills" which was very beautiful, and in support of the real photohouse in Israel, I am wearing the Live Wise, wrist band from that night... along with my Oskar G bracelets.


----------



## N1ck_

Beep beep, who got the keys to the jeep?

Bracelet by Oskar Gydell.


----------



## Skippy4000

I still want an Omega aqua sailing bracelet in black. Can't find one


----------



## AngelaGuajardo

I personally don't like when men wear jewelry except for watches of course and cufflinks.


----------



## Skippy4000

AngelaGuajardo said:


> I personally don't like when men wear jewelry except for watches of course and cufflinks.


THEN WHY ARE YOU COMMENTING ON A JEWELRY THREAD?!?!


----------



## AngelaGuajardo

Shepperdw said:


> THEN WHY ARE YOU COMMENTING ON A JEWELRY THREAD?!?!


Because to my mind more men should wear cufflinks


----------



## N1ck_

AngelaGuajardo said:


> Because to my mind more men should wear cufflinks


I find cufflinks to be a bit too much? I don't mind that people wear them but personally I think I wouldn't (I'm only 21 so my opinion might change).
And ShepperdW, everyone is free to out his or her opinion. After all, the topic is about bracelets and you are free to say whether or not you like them.


----------



## Monocrom

You can wear a bracelet far more often than a set of cufflinks. To me, cufflinks are like tie-tacs and a nice pen for formal occasions. Buy one of each (one set for cufflinks), use for very formal occasions. Done!


----------



## Skippy4000

AngelaGuajardo said:


> Because to my mind more men should wear cufflinks


But why not bracelets and cufflinks?


----------



## aerolord

What you guys think of this Dior's bracelet? I think it will be a good combination with a Black Bay!


----------



## Kittysafe

aerolord said:


> What you guys think of this Dior's bracelet? I think it will be a good combination with a Black Bay!
> 
> View attachment 1274244


It's a watch band without a watch, not a fan.


----------



## Skippy4000

aerolord said:


> What you guys think of this Dior's bracelet? I think it will be a good combination with a Black Bay!
> 
> View attachment 1274244


I've never been a fan of this type of leather bangle bracelet.


----------



## aerolord

Thanks guys! Maybe I should go down and take a look some bands and bracelet instead! 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

I recommend oskar gydell.


----------



## Mach 1

Just say, "No!"


----------



## Skippy4000

Mach 1 said:


> Just say, "No!"
> 
> View attachment 1277913


He's a pretty chill dude though man. And if I remember correctly, he rocks a DOXA watch.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> He's a pretty chill dude though man. And if I remember correctly, he rocks a DOXA watch.


Didn't he recently beat the crap out of his hair-dresser whom he's known for years?


----------



## Mach 1

Monocrom said:


> Didn't he recently beat the crap out of his hair-dresser whom he's known for years?


That's cuz the hairdresser called him "moderately gay" for wearing a DOXA.


----------



## Monocrom

Mach 1 said:


> That's cuz the hairdresser called him "moderately gay" for wearing a DOXA.


LOL ... Wrong topic!

See you over at the other one which apparently is ONLY #3. :-d


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Didn't he recently beat the crap out of his hair-dresser whom he's known for years?


Dude, are you serious? I knew nothing about that.


----------



## Mach 1

WATCH THIS: Guy Fieri Fighting With His Hairdresser Is the Greatest Thing You Will Ever See | The Daily Banter

No report of what model DOXA he was wearing at the time.


----------



## Skippy4000

Mach 1 said:


> WATCH THIS: Guy Fieri Fighting With His Hairdresser Is the Greatest Thing You Will Ever See | The Daily Banter
> 
> No report of what model DOXA he was wearing at the time.


Lol, I just looked it up. His hairdresser was actually the one attacking him as far as what I could see in the video, because Fieri made him get out of the car. Apparently, they're back to being bros again. I can't say I've never gotten into a fight with one of my friends. I still consider myself a pretty chill dude.


----------



## Mach 1

Shepperdw said:


> Lol, I just looked it up. His hairdresser was actually the one attacking him as far as what I could see in the video, because Fieri made him get out of the car. Apparently, they're back to being bros again. I can't say I've never gotten into a fight with one of my friends. I still consider myself a pretty chill dude.


Yeah, but I bet you've never fought in public with your traveling hairdresser. He's back to being "bros" with his hairdresser???


----------



## Skippy4000

Mach 1 said:


> Yeah, but I bet you've never fought in public with your traveling hairdresser. He's back to being "bros" with his hairdresser???


His hairdresser is apparently like his best friend, and it is a dude.

And no, I haven't fought with my traveling hairdresser. She still makes me go to her.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> Dude, are you serious? I knew nothing about that.


Yeah, now they might have made up. Not 100% sure of that though.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, now they might have made up. Not 100% sure of that though.


The best romance is a bromance.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> The best romance is a bromance.


Nothing beats a lovely pair of "eyes." ;-)


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Nothing beats a lovely pair of "eyes." ;-)


That's moderately gay.


----------



## Mach 1

Matching Guy Ferry bracelets for everyone!


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> That's moderately gay.


LOL ... That's not even moderately true. :-d


----------



## Skippy4000

Mach 1 said:


> Matching Guy Ferry bracelets for everyone!


You payin?!?!?


----------



## AngelaGuajardo

Kittysafe said:


> It's a watch band without a watch, not a fan.


Ha-ha_ quite right you are!


----------



## yrusik

I wear a black aluminum bracelet not often seen outside military families. Keeps my daughter in front of me all the time. She was a intelligence officer with the 35th Combat Aviation Brigade killed when she was just 21. Heart of gold and nerves of steel.


----------



## nolawis

Something understated like this. I would not want to appear daft to my clients and co-workers.


----------



## Kittysafe

nolawis said:


> Something understated like this. I would not want to appear daft to my clients and co-workers.
> 
> View attachment 1298116


You think that looks understated? Seems a little loud to me.


----------



## nolawis

Heh. I was being facetious. No jewelry for me aside from a wristwatch. I did wear one of those rubber bracelets emblazoned with "Finish Strong" during the 2009 NFL playoffs in honor of my beloved Saints, who won the championship. It may have looked silly, but the rest of the city was with me.


Nw


----------



## cavalry_scout

yrusik said:


> I wear a black aluminum bracelet not often seen outside military families. Keeps my daughter in front of me all the time. She was a intelligence officer with the 35th Combat Aviation Brigade killed when she was just 21. Heart of gold and nerves of steel.


I have 4 of these I rotate. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## maverickmonk

I'm sorry for your losses, the both of you.

As far as non-time related wrist wear, I have 2 wrists, and only wear one watch at a time. As a result I made this bracelet. The beads are hand hammered copper after being turned on the lathe, and are then patinaed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cavalry_scout

I love that, nice job! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Craddock

Men's Black Licorice Leather Bracelets


----------



## Kittysafe

Jeff Craddock said:


> *Men's Black Licorice Leather Bracelets*
> 
> View attachment 1307763


I like that, reminds me of the simple beauty of some Egyptian jewelry. I have this same bracelet in blue. Etsy, right?


----------



## mark_uk

I wear a Links of London friendship bracelet as a little reminder of home


----------



## MarcatGSB

Really nice piece from Tanner Goods in Portland, OR. Simple and understated. Is wearing in nicely and very comfy. Discontinued now, but am looking for a black leather band.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

These designer bracelets costing hundreds of dollar for stone, beads, and cotton or nylon string is a bit nutty... Let me do you all a favor:

etsy dot com

There you can find handmade bead bracelets for a small fraction of what you're paying in this thread.


----------



## Kittysafe

Mike_Dowling said:


> These designer bracelets costing hundreds of dollar for stone, beads, and cotton or nylon string is a bit nutty... Let me do you all a favor:
> 
> etsy dot com
> 
> There you can find handmade bead bracelets for a small fraction of what you're paying in this thread.


Oskar Gydell is a good buy, handmade, good materials, really nice stuff, decent price, but I agree, so much of the designer brand bracelets are ridiculously overpriced garbage. 
Etsy is fantastic community, I recommend it all the time, and sell my original music there.


----------



## Mike_Dowling

I've been rocking this for awhile, one is a petrified wood shamballa, handmade by a guy on etsy, the other is my father's FDNY ribbon, I attached it to a silver bracelet, I then cut the links off and used and a shoelace with a Chinese slip knot. Eventually I'll put a nicer leather cord on it.


----------



## maverickmonk

Definitely agree, etsy is the place to go for all sorts of cool hand made stuff. I always check there first for gifts too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've been rocking this for awhile, one is a petrified wood shamballa, handmade by a guy on etsy, the other is my father's FDNY ribbon, I attached it to a silver bracelet, I then cut the links off and used and a shoelace with a Chinese slip knot. Eventually I'll put a nicer leather cord on it.
> 
> View attachment 1324553
> 
> 
> View attachment 1324554


Your dads ribbon is badass, very kool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling

kmangino47 said:


> Your dads ribbon is badass, very kool.


Thanks, I dressed it up a bit with a leather cord, I used the Links of London bracelet at the top of the page as a reference. I took a thick leather cord with a double Chinese slip knot on it. Total investment $1.99, and it's unlikely anyone else has one like it.


----------



## Kittysafe

Oskar Gydell bracelets
1923 18k Charles Frodsham Stauffer Officer's watch


----------



## Mediocre

If gifted one from a select group of family members, I would probably wear it on occasion. Otherwise, I will just stick with my watches.


----------



## Skippy4000

Mediocre said:


> If gifted one from a select group of family members, I would probably wear it on occasion. Otherwise, I will just stick with my watches.


My two most worn bracelets were gifts. One from my mother, and one from my boss.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> My two most worn bracelets were gifts. One from my mother, and one from my boss.


I gotta agree -- we may all want to just wear gifts for sentimental reasons, but family tends not to know what we like.


----------



## VoltesV

Used to wear 'em in my university days, but since I became a WIS, swapped the good ol' hippy looking bracelets to quality timepieces and never looked back.


----------



## Skippy4000

A different boss surprised me with this today. I really don't know why my bosses have started deciding to give/make me bracelets. The thread on the inside is digital camo. Not that anybody could ever notice unless they were looking for it, but a nice touch.


----------



## opticalserenity

Thank you for your daughter's service, and sorry for your loss.

I wear a blue aluminum bracelet for the loss of my best friend and field training officer when I entered law enforcement many moons ago.



yrusik said:


> I wear a black aluminum bracelet not often seen outside military families. Keeps my daughter in front of me all the time. She was a intelligence officer with the 35th Combat Aviation Brigade killed when she was just 21. Heart of gold and nerves of steel.


----------



## N1ck_

It has been a while since I made a post in this section of the forum but here we go!

Amazonite stone bracelet = Oskar Gydell Design
Leather bracelet = Police
Red beads bracelet = Happybeads
Coin bracelet = Oskar Gydell Design


----------



## CSG

When I was a kid (1960's), ID bracelets were the rage in my circle and I still have mine from back then. It was something to give your girlfriend to wear if you were going steady. Now, the only bracelet I wear is attached to a watch. I like a lot of the primitive type bracelets I see but they're not for me. What I don't get is the trend of wearing a bracelet (one or more) on the same wrist as your watch. I can see wearing it on the opposite wrist, just not on the same as your watch.


----------



## took

Keeping close till we meet up again

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin18

I got this one, dont wear it that often.


----------



## Grahamsjz

I would be worried it would scratch my watch


----------



## Kittysafe

Watching the show "Bates Motel" on the computer, always great because you can take screenshots... and I saw this like 16 year old girl wearing this Cartier 18kt gold Love bracelet... first of all, it's the ugliest bracelet I've ever seen just about, insanely overpriced at $4200, and why the hell would you associate a blank bracelet with gold screws with love? I just don't get it...


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Watching the show "Bates Motel" on the computer, always great because you can take screenshots... and I saw this like 16 year old girl wearing this Cartier 18kt gold Love bracelet... first of all, it's the ugliest bracelet I've ever seen just about, insanely overpriced at $4200, and why the hell would you associate a blank bracelet with gold screws with love? I just don't get it...
> 
> View attachment 1484452


Since it screws in place, not really meant to be taken off, it symbolizes commitment.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Since it screws in place, not really meant to be taken off, it symbolizes commitment.


So it can unscrew, that's pretty weak commitment... I prefer how Sid and Nancy did commitment... lock a chain around their necks and throw away the key... 
now that's commitment.


----------



## little big feather

I'm going to share with you guys, one of the World's most valuable bracelets...
It's not platinum, just S.S....It's made from a piece of tail-rotor chain from
a Huey helicopter. The reason it's soooo valuable, you must survive a helicopter
crash in order to get one....Mine is more valuable than many because I'm the sole
survivor.....It was riveted on to my wrist the day after I got out of the hospital,
I wore it for 17 years,one day it just fell off. I took that as a "sign" that it was time
to take it off.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> So it can unscrew, that's pretty weak commitment... I prefer how Sid and Nancy did commitment... lock a chain around their necks and throw away the key...
> now that's commitment.


All joking aside, wrists do expand and contract over time and there is various other reasons why it would be a bad idea to make a bracelet that is impossible to take off. I digress, it isn't meant to be taken off everyday though, and is difficult to take off if I understand correctly.


----------



## Jeffza

I like the one pictured. I stole the picture from Aaron with Combat Straps. I don't think he made the bracelet but anything he does make it equally as awesome.


----------



## Chronopolis

Shepperdw said:


> Since it screws in place, not really meant to be taken off, it symbolizes commitment.


That kind of "commitment" would scare the bejezuss outta me.


----------



## Skippy4000

Chronopolis said:


> That kind of "commitment" would scare the bejezuss outta me.


Be glad you aren't a swine then


----------



## Chronopolis

Shepperdw said:


> Be glad you aren't a swine then


But I *AM* a swine.
Or so I 've been called by those who know me best. :


----------



## Monocrom

Chronopolis said:


> But I *AM* a swine.
> Or so I 've been called by those who know me best. :


A term of affection, I'm sure. ;-)


----------



## Paulo 8135

After a few purchases trying to find a nice bracelet with diamonds in it, I've settled on a simple silver Cuban curb chain. Much like this:










(Not my photo, can't get ebay image to work).

I don't really care if it's not the trendiest, I wanted something in metal and I thought I'd try a classic design.


----------



## Kittysafe

I see the Cartier "Love" bracelet in movies often - last time was in the recent Wolverine movie, near the very end of the movie, at the airport a girl is wearing one as she reaches out to hug someone.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I see the Cartier "Love" bracelet in movies often - last time was in the recent Wolverine movie, near the very end of the movie, at the airport a girl is wearing one as she reaches out to hug someone.


I noticed that too. I watched that not too long ago prior to watching the new xmen.


----------



## xcape

here is mine stingray bracelet


----------



## xcape

Maijlo | Made in Sweden they have a lot of bracelets not just stingray type


----------



## xcape

when Starck juicy salif meets Maijlo stingray bracelet





if you like it you can use my discount code : *sash* (for all orders from their web page - 31.07.2014)


----------



## Skippy4000

xcape said:


> when Starck juicy salif meets Maijlo stingray bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you like it you can use my discount code : *sash* (for all orders from their web page - 31.07.2014)


Beautiful!!! I would actually wear that to pair it with my stingray strap. What is entertaining though is the fact that it is marketed as a woman's bracelet . Oh well, not exactly feminine to me. Too bad it won't fit my 7.25 inch wrist :/


----------



## xcape

I have the same problem, contact them and they will made you larger. About that - marketed as a woman's bracelet - not at all, check about stingray bracelets on google or instagram tag #stingraybracelet and you will see that you're wrong.


----------



## Carson

*Three variations of the same design*

Made these with scraps leathers and some old beads recycled from an earlier projects. Modeled by the family.


----------



## Skippy4000

xcape said:


> I have the same problem, contact them and they will made you larger. About that - marketed as a woman's bracelet - not at all, check about stingray bracelets on google or instagram tag #stingraybracelet and you will see that you're wrong.


I was just saying that because it is under the women's bracelet section of their website.


----------



## jrwilkes81

I've been wearing this bracelet. It was in my Bespokepost box last month. I really like it.


----------



## N1ck_

I'm looking for the bracelet on the left, grey one. Anyone knows the brand?


----------



## Jyrb

N1ck_ said:


> I'm looking for the bracelet on the left, grey one. Anyone knows the brand?


I thought I knew, but this was just similar:







by Viola Milano.


----------



## gabrielgo

I only have one.. A Charriol Celtic Bangle


----------



## GeorgeT

My first OG arrived this week. Love it! Not to mention Oskar is an awesome guy to talk to and do business with.


----------



## Paulo 8135

black diamonds and steel.


----------



## watchdaddy1

I ventured into them just recently.Didn't know if I would like em, but I liked the look.Now I own 3.







If your in2 them they make a great accessory.


----------



## frpedersen7

watchdaddy1 said:


> I ventured into them just recently.Didn't know if I would like em, but I liked the look.Now I own 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your in2 them they make a great accessory.


Quite nice to be honest.. Where'd you get them? Brand or anything?


----------



## MvdH

frpedersen7 said:


> Quite nice to be honest.. Where'd you get them? Brand or anything?


I'm pretty sure the bottom one is a buddha to buddha, and the middle on might be a Miansai.
No idea about the first one though.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

frpedersen7 said:


> Quite nice to be honest.. Where'd you get them? Brand or anything?


The red 1 is from Watches & Bracelets

2nd one is from Etsy from camilaestrella

The 1 w/ the Rolex is Officiele Buddha to Buddha webshop Home page Buddha to Buddha

go here if you like the Buddha to Buddha.. Faster service here
http://www.labelaware.com/


----------



## watchdaddy1

MvdH said:


> I'm pretty sure the bottom one is a buddha to buddha, and the middle on might be a Miansai.
> No idea about the first one though.


Correct on the B to B


----------



## gigel113

'60 watch with a 2014 jasper bracelet


----------



## Paulo 8135

gigel113 said:


> '60 watch with a 2014 jasper bracelet


nice look!


----------



## gigel113

@paulopiper: Thanks! 
I wanted to wear the Omega but I also wanted to go in a more casual outfit, so I thought the bracelet will dress it down a little .


----------



## Paulo 8135

yeah, can see that working alright.


----------



## yermano

From my cold dead wrist

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stonehead887

I wear from time to time recycled guitar strings. They are cool and will appeal to the guitarists and bracelet wearers. Check them out at 
Wearyourmusic.org


----------



## MvdH

I'm thinking about buying a Nialaya bracelet, does anyone have any experience with this brand? 

The site is nialaya.com


----------



## GeorgeT

New arrival: Lapis lazuli & mate onyx


----------



## Baric

I'm not usually one to wear a bracelet (certainly not with my watch), but some here are nice and I decided to try one, see how it goes. Here's my Oskar Gydell red tiger eye and silver beads. Jury's still out but I'm leaning in the "like it" direction.


----------



## Skv

I own and wear several bracelets. Will post some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Skv




----------



## doggbiter

So let me get this straight... there's a bracelet, but no watch attached to it?

Did the watch fall off?

?


----------



## watchme20

what's with all these funny looking bead bracelets... where's the gold!?


----------



## successexec

watchme20 said:


> what's with all these funny looking bead bracelets... where's the gold!?


+1


----------



## Mike_Dowling

watchme20 said:


> what's with all these funny looking bead bracelets... where's the gold!?


Back in 1987.


----------



## Skv

Mike_Dowling said:


> Back in 1987.


+2


----------



## successexec

Monocrom said:


> I once saw a shirtless dude with a platinum wig getting spanked with a large fish by a young woman wearing a chrome bust of a pair of breasts on the outside of her costume, while wearing a full latex mask / hood of a rooster head. I think it was done in a private room of an S&M club. Or, perhaps a private office room. They posted it on youtube. So . . . you might be right about that part.


Remember the vid's name?



GatorMike said:


> You guys are all funny. I wear a bracelet, or a chain meant to be a reminder, of good times, and good friends and family. If someone asks, I tell them what it means and stands for to me, and that it reminds me of what is truly important.
> a silver bracelet, that had the name of a soldier, missing in action, engraved on it. It reminds me of things that are important and this argument really isn't.


I'm really enjoying reading these conversations. Forums are new to me. Easy to relate to a lot of things being said. Very cool.


----------



## successexec

Similar visuals...


----------



## kndy

Haven't worn bracelets since my college years but looking at this thread makes me want to start again...


----------



## Kittysafe

I just wear gifts


----------



## Declan79

Night only.....








ANd this black tourmaline is good for prevent or reducing the radiation from Sellular signal for daily usage


----------



## Monocrom

Declan79 said:


> View attachment 2432985
> 
> Night only.....


Someone made a bracelet out of a monkey fist?


----------



## Declan79

Lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gatster

Late night NYE with Links Of London and the Datejust...


----------



## SubVette

I am kind of simple and casual. I wear rubber and SS Bracelets as well as braided leather. No precious metal. My wife and I don't own or wear any Yellow Gold. Only a white Gold Claddah Wedding rings She wears silver or white gold trinkets. Casual Beach Living


----------



## Declan79

Browny Sunday essential 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld

The wife bought me this one a while back. It is made by Thompson of London. She said it reminded her of the "Things" on my watches (she meant the bracelet clasps). Not bad coming from someone who doesn't want anything to do with my watch collecting.


----------



## bronxbomber252

I wear these two. One is a hand woven chain mail bracelet that my wife made me (she sells all kinds of chainmail jewelry). The other one is a POW/MIA bracelet, this one in particular has the info of a USAF Lieutenant who was shot down over North Veitnam.


----------



## took

My only bracelet









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Sergio Gnesin

Out of those you show on link, I actually wear a Buddhist Mala (I am Buddhist, or at least I try...) similar to this


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/35888128253851410/
But I also love simple design bracelets made of copper, silver or gold 
Here an example


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/488359153318062972/
What do u think?
best


----------



## Dace

Haddock said:


> I do have a daughter... How you know this is beyond me hahaha. But perhaps true. If she were to make me a cute bracelet, truth to be told: I would have a dilemma right there.
> 
> Luckily she's only about 6 months old. Or young if you like. So I got at least a couple of years ahead of me not worrying about this potential hazardous situation. :-d


I have two young daughters. You will be amazed at what they can convince you to do. Just wait.


----------



## Howl

Personally the only forms of "accessories" I find acceptable for men are watches and sunglasses (not including things like phones, ect). If you wear a necklace or ring or wristband for a religious/belief purpose more power to you, and of course if you wear a wedding band that is fine. This is just my opinion of course but I find other things very gaudy, especially wristbands (more so then necklaces at least).


Of course I understand if they were gifts you from a girl they are kind of required to be worn unfortunately.


----------



## Declan79

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Monygg85

Both new. But, bracelet-wise, I absolutely love this one and plan on getting a few more.


----------



## stonehead887

Hi all
Always a fun subject. I wear 2 different types depending on my mood. Either Cavocord bracelet made from Paracord with an assortment of skulls to choose from. The others are recycled bass and guitar strings from Rock Recycled. Both on Google. 








Edit. Pic is upside down. ..


----------



## asrar.merchant

Monygg85 said:


> Both new. But, bracelet-wise, I absolutely love this one and plan on getting a few more.
> View attachment 4294874


Beautiful bracelet mate. Where can I get this from.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Monygg85

Hey, thanks! I plan on ordering a few more as soon as possible. I love their selection (fairly quick shipping as well)

ATOLYEWOLF Jewellery Design


----------



## mercurial_myst

This is my favorite; I love the geometric Cloisonné design, and the feather edges.
I wear it occasionally, and it usually garners compliments when I do.


----------



## hector67

925 sterling custom made in Taxco, Mexico. Taxco is a small mining town.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

How about the El Camino?

There are different colors of bracelets and you add the steps with names of countries that you have visited. You can also customise steps writing things like important dates, names or short sentences:










(Pictures are not mine)


----------



## GrouchoM

hector67 said:


> 925 sterling custom made in Taxco, Mexico. Taxco is a small mining town.


How often do you have to clean and lube it?


----------



## Brawndo

Recently started wearing a small braided leather one with my Sub, wife loves it and so do I. Will even wear it alone when I don't feel like wearing a watch. Nothing wrong with that if you're confident with yourself.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Steinhart and bottega. A blue #wristgame
Absolute love this bracelet.


----------



## Leandro AR

I have two braided-leather bracelets (black and brown), which I match with the clothes I'm wearing. I use either one above my watch (on my left hand).

I also wear a 925 silver plain bracelet (12 mm wide).

And that is 200% more jewelery than my wife uses... lol...


----------



## morg.k24

They are cool to me


----------



## stonehead887

Just bought this in Maastricht, Holland. Brand is Pig & Hen. Made from authentic ship rope they come in all sorts of colours and 3 sizes. It's very comfortable and a bit different


----------



## Sylwia.kl

Hector67, you showed a beautiful bracelet, is it possible to know where could I buy it, too?  thanks a lot !


----------



## craig00

Don't have one yet but am really attracted to this anchor bracelet..


----------



## asrar.merchant

#kingkords special and unique leather bracelets without any magnets so that our beautiful timepieces are not affected and some beads to match and mix.

Exclusively at The Watch Boutique soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxexe

i think of them as people who like fashion.


----------



## Sav

Quick photoshoot for the fiancee's new mens jewellery range before heading our for a helicopter flight over Sydney Harbour for #lovesydneytour


----------



## Seiko_mod

I do not bear jewelery to watch. I would think that just will get scratches watch.


----------



## crutis

there are some cool bracelets, it is really beautiful to ear them sometimes


----------



## john freddrick

This is the best bracelet I have seen here, am not into the metal bracelet and this one is very complimentary


----------



## charleswtch

I think its cool, especially when you wear them with nice watches.


----------



## denny73

Terrible, don't wear it!


----------



## asrar.merchant

www.the


----------



## WWJBD

Ive been a pretty big fan of Miansai. There nautical bracelets are pretty cool.

Also, I really like Nauti-Bracelets, Ive put these things through over 15 dives, and worn daily and they are truly bulletproof.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

I'm thinking about getting a Tiffany's silver bracelet to accompany mine


----------



## successexec

http://[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/8rHW0mg.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## althaur

I wear one of two. Either a starlingear devil kami bracelet or a leather cuff.


----------



## manriki

had a period that I wore them, but just to much hassle. Now it's back to having a watch as the only piece of jewelry.


----------



## mwaldie




----------



## Kenng

successexec said:


> http://[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/8rHW0mg.jpg[/IMG]


Please switch the love bracelet to the other wrist. Hate for the bracelet to scratch your watch. I do like the love braclet but damn the crazy money Cartier want for it.


----------



## Silvertouran

My Sister made me one out of loom bands


----------



## ancreanchor

I saw the anchor bracelets here and had to have one. This one is by "Virginstone" on Amazon and sells for $10. The anchor is a nicely plated plastic, so I don't have to worry about my watch picking up scratches. Got one in orange too.


----------



## YungHorologist

I always wear a bracelet next to my watch. more wrist presence

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## walltz

Most bracelets i wear are usually gifts, i don't buy them.


----------



## gregPH




----------



## R35GTR

I have a few different Yurman bracelets that I wear on the opposite wrist of my watch. Never felt too comfortable stacking bracelets with a watch.


----------



## WindUpMerchant

Have a few multicoloured string bracelets - usually wear them on the same wrist as a watch, happy that they won't scratch - not sure I could live with that!


----------



## DonQuixote

My god... that lume shot is gorgeous!!! Great shot.

What beads are those?



gregPH said:


>


----------



## singleben13

I cant do with out bracelets,i love to wear it all the time.


----------



## Baham

It's a fad I don't quite get. Maybe it's me.


----------



## Toothbras

James Russle said:


> bel biv dinesh


Dinesh unchained


----------



## R2rs

Really cool lume indeed!


----------



## AP_FM_Fan

Big fan of StingHD bracelets. Just ordered a few more to match my watches.
Nialaya got some really nice ones as well.


----------



## Boomachucka

These are great man- what's the name of the brand?



Sav said:


> Quick photoshoot for the fiancee's new mens jewellery range before heading our for a helicopter flight over Sydney Harbour for #lovesydneytour


----------



## Danchi007

Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Vance83

Koa wood bracelet with my Lum-Tec!!


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr1234

Once even tried to wear the activity bracelet next to DJ .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BNR

My wife wears bracelets.


----------



## louisuchiha

This is one of my favorite bracelet. The spartan bracelet, made by madison inc


----------



## freshprince357

I'm all for men wearing bracelets as long as they match the total outfit and are worn with elegance in mind. I agree it's raunchy when you see someone wear multiple styles of conflicting bracelets that don't fit their character/persona.


----------



## oynag

BNR said:


> My wife wears bracelets.


Are they cool? Post some pictures.


----------



## oynag

kr1234 said:


>


Those work together well.


----------



## Mirabello1

Kinda look Feminine 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpwn

i just can't imagine myself with a bracelet next to my watch, even if the bracelet has softer material and won't leave marks on the watch case. Don't know how you guys do it


----------



## Lmfaoeric

Either my onyx bracelets or my silver chain bracelet on my right wrist, watch on left.


----------



## Jcodyjones

My Giles and Brother railroad spike goes on a watch hand every day. But also don't keep my watch loose, and the stiff spike sits below my wrist joint. The two do not touch at all.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Jcodyjones said:


> My Giles and Brother railroad spike goes on a watch hand every day. But also don't keep my watch loose, and the stiff spike sits below my wrist joint. The two do not touch at all.
> 
> View attachment 9904594


Show us a wrist shot please. I have the same Giles railroad spike and I love it but am way too scared to wear it. Show us how you do it buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

Jcodyjones said:


> My Giles and Brother railroad spike goes on a watch hand every day. But also don't keep my watch loose, and the stiff spike sits below my wrist joint. The two do not touch at all.
> 
> View attachment 9904594


That is awesome! Do you have a link to where you purchased it from?


----------



## asrar.merchant

ItnStln said:


> That is awesome! Do you have a link to where you purchased it from?


I got mine on amazon. Search for Giles and brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixnw

Haddock said:


> Never ever in a million years would I wear a bracelet.
> 
> Unless there's a beautiful mechanical watch attached to it.
> 
> That's the only piece of 'jewelry' I'm willing to wear.


I'm with Haddock. For me bracelets are right there with pinky rings.


----------



## Monygg85

All new!


----------



## LARufCTR

Pretty much anything from Tateossian....!!!!


----------



## DANinCLE

I just started messing with them. Picked up one from Caputo and Co and one from Giles & Bros. Usually don’t wear them alongside my watch but maybe haven’t found the right combos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvinjenkins

some bracelets are really nice and sometimes, i get to wear them.


----------



## MIsparty

haven't gone down that road, I've seen some which look nice... if they protect the watch I am all for them.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

Well, it's been a minute, or two years... so I thought I'd drop in to see how some of my favorite people are doing and wearing? 

I'm currently wearing a little custom leather bracelet that my fiance gave me that includes a favorite lyric by METRIC on the inside, and a Tibetan Buddhist bracelet in silver and black inlay, and all the black has worn off so all the symbols are in embedded silver now which looks pretty sweet. Not an expensive item, just one I've had a very long time now.


----------



## Kittysafe

mercurial_myst said:


> This is my favorite; I love the geometric Cloisonné design, and the feather edges.
> I wear it occasionally, and it usually garners compliments when I do.
> View attachment 4514394


Dude... where do you get that?


----------



## LuxuryRevolution

Simple leather or rope bracelets that match my watch (color and metal)


----------



## mpatton4re

I have several and they’re pretty inexpensive.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon

Double post …. thanks forum. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Pallet Spoon

I only


----------



## 41Mets

Pallet Spoon said:


> I only have one ...


I love that. Where'd ya get it?


----------



## Pallet Spoon

41Mets said:


> I love that. Where'd ya get it?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/ot-bu...r-engraving-project-andrew-biggs-4832535.html

Links at the bottom of the post  .


----------



## Knuk

Wow. Pretty rad.


----------



## JDMLS430

Ive tried wearing them. Rather wear a watch. The gold bracelets that are like gold chains.


----------



## mt_timepieces

Kittysafe, dsbe90 and asrar.merchant like this. what brand is this?


----------



## mt_timepieces

Does anyone wear chrome hearts?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru

joachim said:


> What do you think of them?
> Any people who wear them?
> 
> Examples here:
> Men's braclets


Yeah, me. Bracelets, rings and watches alike - and I think they're cool, classy and elegant. Judge for yourself.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru

mt_timepieces said:


> Does anyone wear chrome hearts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Chrome Hearts is coolness 925.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru

Pallet Spoon said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/ot-bu...r-engraving-project-andrew-biggs-4832535.html
> 
> Links at the bottom of the post  .


This is art. Andrew Biggs is an Artist with an A. Kudos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094

i dont like mens bracelets, especially if you regularly wear a watch. its just too much


----------



## It's Me Again

I wear three. Two are two knot elephant hair style bracelets from Africa. One of silver the other copper, both tarnished, the strands bent and twisted as I never take them off. The other carved for me by a Kwakiutl carver of a Sisiutl, a two headed sea monster, with a human face in the middle, also in silver. The elephant style can be tightened down so they are just bigger than my wrist. The other was made full circle and slides over my hand with a bit of effort. I wear them on my right wrist, my watch on my left.


----------



## Moondancer

Unbelievably, I read this thread from start to finish and am not even sure why. It suppose I was interested in why I am seeing so many men, even men in their 70's sporting bracelets these days. Normally, men my age are somewhat immune to passing fads. I did wear a POW bracelet many years ago, but mine broke before my guy was released. Then my wife and I both tried copper bracelets when that was in fashion. Then I got a leather braided bracelet with a silver hook from Mexico. The hook had a strong propensity to engage itself with metal furniture and handcuffed me to the table at my favorite outdoor drinking establishment a couple of times. I had to drink my beer with my left hand until my wife got me "de-coupled." I took that as an omen and gave that bracelet to my granddaughter.

Or, maybe I really am interested in wearing a bracelet?? I did see a couple of subdued ones that I kind of liked; I also saw a lot on this thread that I wouldn't be caught dead wearing.

Oh well, maybe next I will try to understand why men my age are still getting new tattoos or wearing pinky rings!


----------



## kellyon

I like wearing bracelets. I have nice collection of personalized bracelets and I just ordered new one on https://braceletsforever.com/collections/buddha-bracelets. It looks stylish with black matte onyx and seven chakra beads. Plus I can engrave my own text on it, that's cool.


----------



## Synequano

I do wear multiple bracelets on my non watch wrist


----------



## ryanboude

I have a couple Veseti bracelets. You can google them, I'm not promoting them nor do I own/work for the company. I just like their bracelets, and they aren't crazy expensive like other options with similar offerings. 
For the pics I wear the bracelets on my watch hand, all other times I wear them on my right.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

